# Star Wars: Rogue One (December 2016)



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's the Rogue One trailer:



Looks all right.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2016)

it does indeed , I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2016)

Ooh that looks good, gritty non-force Star Wars, bring on the warfare.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep yep. Yep yep yep.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2016)

Watching again I'm thinking "She's really familiar", and it turns out it's Oscar-nominated Felicity Jones kicking ass!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2016)

ive watched it 5 times now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2016)

Fuck me, already it feels like this is going to be harder to avoid than Force Awakens


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2016)

go on , do it...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> They've got Rian Johnson helming the next one, who did Brick and Looper, so it should be a bit more thoughtful.



He's writing IX as well. Yer man from Jurassic World is directing.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 7, 2016)

The trailer looks very promising!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 7, 2016)

Do we get a new thread for "Rogue One"?

If I get a quid for every time someone types it as "Rouge One" I'll be able to afford to make my own sequel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, take your spoilery comments and trailers orf this thread 

Was bad enough when you all started banging on about Ex Machina, ffs


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2016)

I watched ex machina again last night , hurry up and watch it


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks very good.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2016)

Very good first impression, very similar to what I felt when I first saw the Force Awakens trailer. It just looks right


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2016)

It's a great idea for a story , and one I'm sure people are very willing to see

Eta it does look right from first impressions


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2016)

*New thread started and relevant posts shunted from other thread.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2016)

Heh, wish I'd put a bit more effort into my post now that it's the OP in a sure-to-be-popular thread


----------



## Reno (Apr 7, 2016)

They managed to find an actress who looks exactly like the original Mon Mothma.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2016)

Reno said:


> They managed to find an actress who looks exactly like the original Mon Mothma.



Genevieve O'Reilly - She played her in Episode III.

ETA: But was cut. Is in deleted scenes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2016)

Mon Mothma deleted scene


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Heh, wish I'd put a bit more effort into my post now that it's the OP in a sure-to-be-popular thread


"This is the trailer to the new Star Wars ps send me all your money".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2016)

Which jubilee line station is that? Westminster, Southwark or bermonsey?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 7, 2016)

So, Crispy, did you spot Canary Wharf Tube station?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 7, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which jubilee line station is that? Westminster, Southwark or bermonsey?


Canary Wharf has the escalators close together like that, but it could be one of the others.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Canary Wharf has the escalators close together like that, but it could be one of the others.



Bermonsey looked like that when I lived there. Southwark too but I don't think the escalators there are close enough to the tube or long enough.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 7, 2016)

Shouldn't they be Bothans?


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Shouldn't they be Bothans?


Wrong Death Star.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2016)

So this is basically the story of the spy who steals the Death Star plans and pops them into R2D2, is what I'm getting from that trailer. Amirite?


----------



## emanymton (Apr 8, 2016)

Santino said:


> Wrong Death Star.


Oh yeah, for some reason I always think that bit is in ep4.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2016)

This is the film in which a painstakingly digitally reconstructed Peter Cushing will appear, right?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2016)

Come on urban, where's the class analysis based on lead actors plummy accents regarding the cooption of the rebellion? Sometimes it's like I don't even know you anymore....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Come on urban, where's the class analysis based on lead actors plummy accents regarding the cooption of the rebellion? Sometimes it's like I don't even know you anymore....



....fanboys online are getting their knickers in a twist over 'another' female lead


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....fanboys online are getting their knickers in a twist over 'another' female lead


Hah yeah, i thought they might


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2016)

The cynic in me would say its Disney looking to grow their audience/profits
Im all for it tbh. Keep the heroin coming


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 8, 2016)

ska invita said:


> The cynic in me would say its Disney looking to grow their audience/profits
> Im all for it tbh. Keep the heroin coming



I hadn't even thought about it. I just see women as part of the Leia legacy. Cocksure, tough, fearless woman characters are just central to the star wars universe. I always secretly hoped Boba Fett was female.

Lucas kinda sidelined women in I - III ....I think


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 8, 2016)

AT ATs on a tropical beach!
Donnie Yen taking out stormtroopers with a staff!
1977 backgrounds!

This is looking so much better than I expected.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hadn't even thought about it. I just see women as part of the Leia legacy. Cocksure, tough, fearless woman characters are just central to the star wars universe. I always secretly hoped Boba Fett was female.
> 
> Lucas kinda sidelined women in I - III ....I think


Unfortunately Hollywood has some serious demographic box ticking departments these days, and that's no conspiracy. Progress through market saturation


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2016)

Ben Mendelsohn looks great as one of the potential baddies.



Spoiler: speculation based on rumours



I hope if the rumours of Vader are true and he appears, that they use him like a horror villain, stalking the leads and obliterating them one at a time until the final hero manages to get the plans to Leia on a certain blockade runner, this should be Vader at his most powerful and deadly 





T & P said:


> This is the film in which a painstakingly digitally reconstructed Peter Cushing will appear, right?



The guy they got for the end of Episode III, Wayne Pygram (Scorpius from Farscape) was pretty damn good tbf.


----------



## Reno (Apr 8, 2016)

ska invita said:


> The cynic in me would say its Disney looking to grow their audience/profits
> Im all for it tbh. Keep the heroin coming


You really don't have to be a cynic to realise that Hollywood is an industry first.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2016)

Saw the trailer today. Looks good, very interested to see it.

I like the speculation about her being Rey's mum, but I'm not bothered either way. It's pushing it a bit to expect everyone to be related, but tbf it's par for the course in these types of stories. They're not exactly trailblazers on the old break the mould front.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2016)

OH!

And the BEST bit of the trailer was the music right at the end. A warped, twisted, ominous version... absolutely lovely. I got proper shivers up my back when that played.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> OH!
> 
> And the BEST bit of the trailer was the music right at the end. A warped, twisted, ominous version... absolutely lovely. I got proper shivers up my back when that played.


Agreed.

I still watch the Force Awakens trailer regularly (far more so than I'd care to admit ) just to listen to the soundtrack. 

One more reason why the Lucas prequels felt so wrong and shit, and why Ep VII, and so far Rogue One, have struck a cord with most fans of the original trilogy.


----------



## oneunder (Apr 9, 2016)

Love that siren type sound.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2016)

oneunder said:


> Love that siren type sound.



I couldn't take it seriously. It was so totally just a dude shouting "Whoooooo" into a tannoy


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2016)

It's like that sound that WWII era warships make. Google tells me it's a steam siren, but information is scant:



Good noise.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2016)

See. Totally just a guy shouting "WOOOO WOOOO WOOOO"


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2016)

Incidentally Jyn Erso... Jan Ors?


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> See. Totally just a guy shouting "WOOOO WOOOO WOOOO"



Also I was just trying to make the noise. Loudly. I then remembered that I'm in a flat surrounded by other flats and, though they have decent sound insulation, was probably audible to some actual people.


----------



## oneunder (Apr 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I couldn't take it seriously. It was so totally just a dude shouting "Whoooooo" into a tannoy


That's why I liked it. Reminded me of the Planet of the apes horn thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2016)

I like to imagine it's all a bit Red Dwarf, and somewhere in the base they have a room for sounds, and there's some guy being told to make the "WOOO WOOO" noise. A bit like them changing the bulb for a red alert.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2016)

Isn't it the same alarm sound as that used to signal the arrival of the Emperor's shuttle to the Death Star on Return of the Jedi?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2016)

Cid said:


> Incidentally Jyn Erso... Jan Ors?


From Plymouth?


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Isn't it the same alarm sound as that used to signal the arrival of the Emperor's shuttle to the Death Star on Return of the Jedi?





CNT36 said:


> From Plymouth?



Urban Synchronicity


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's the same klaxon that was used several times in the originals.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2016)

I've just noticed a friend of mine is the director of this. I knew he was doing something star warsy, I thought it was a TV short.


----------



## CNT36 (May 2, 2016)

That'll be awkward when you decide it's shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> That'll be awkward when you decide it's shit.


I've never watched any of the films he's done as of yet. Not sure why. I rarely watch TV shows made by or starring people I know either. It's a problem I should perhaps overcome. 
I am torn now about watching this one.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 4, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've never watched any of the films he's done as of yet. Not sure why. I rarely watch TV shows made by or starring people I know either. It's a problem I should perhaps overcome.
> I am torn now about watching this one.


Monsters and Godzilla were great


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> That'll be awkward when you decide it's shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2016)

Crisis?

Rogue One: Work to begin on Han Solo spin-off after 'crisis' reshoots

"The move is happening after execs screened the movie and felt it was tonally off with what a 'classic' Star Wars movie should feel like," the site says. "The goal of the reshoots will be to lighten the mood, bring some levity into the story and restore a sense of fun to the adventure."

The report adds: "While Edwards' first cut was a solid showing, it didn't measure up... 'Anything less than extraordinary won't do,' says a studio insider."

Film and technology site io9 says it is unlikely the film is "in crisis", as some publications, including the New York Post, have suggested and that such reshoots are not uncommon.

In fact, The Force Awakens "did reshoots mere weeks before release", the site says. "Because of that, many believe the Post report was erroneously mixing standard reshoots up with something grander."


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2016)

New trailer due Friday!

A Rogue One trailer next week, big Rebels news, and more Star Wars rumors | News | Geek.com


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 12, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> New trailer due Friday!
> 
> A Rogue One trailer next week, big Rebels news, and more Star Wars rumors | News | Geek.com


Yeah, I'm off to Celebration for the weekend but the queuing for the main stage sessions starts at 8pm the previous night with wristbands being given out at 6am, so I doubt I'll make it to the Rogue One session.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yeah, I'm off to Celebration for the weekend but the queuing for the main stage sessions starts at 8pm the previous night with wristbands being given out at 6am, so I doubt I'll make it to the Rogue One session.



That's some queue! Mate of mine is off to Comic Con in San Diego in a week or two. Lucky sod!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 12, 2016)

I had hoped to go to Celebration in costume, but I've run out of time to get it finished. I was relying on working on it in the garden but the weather's been too crappy at weekends. Also it's taken a lot longer to put together than I'd imagined.


----------



## 8den (Jul 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> I had hoped to go to Celebration in costume, but I've run out of time to get it finished. I was relying on working on it in the garden but the weather's been too crappy at weekends. Also it's taken a lot longer to put together than I'd imagined.


Sorry what was the costume, because of your user name I assume it was Tauntaun based?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 12, 2016)

8den said:


> Sorry what was the costume, because of your user name I assume it was Tauntaun based?


That would take even more work 
I'm going to keep it under wraps until I'm finished.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> That would take even more work
> I'm going to keep it under wraps until I'm finished.



Pics when completed!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 12, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Pics when completed!


For sure


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's the Celebration Reel.

As predicted, I didn't get in to the panel. From what I could tell from the live stream, they showed a clip at the end of the panel which isn't included in the stream


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 15, 2016)

A fake trailer!?

Some parts look genuine, others not.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 15, 2016)

So the clip they showed in the hall was the new trailer, excluded from the stream.
Going to be shown at 8pm Eastern Time in the USA on ABC, so they say, and I guess released on YouTube after that


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, where is my trailer?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm liking the poster very much


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 16, 2016)

Nothing yet. 

Maybe during/after the Future of Star Wars panel tomorrow afternoon. (15:00-16:30)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

The internet is kicking off as there was a show on some us channel that promised the trailer , it didn't appear


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> A fake trailer!?
> 
> Some parts look genuine, others not.



I don't think that's it as it was meant to be 3 mins long


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> The internet is kicking off as there was a show on some us channel that promised the trailer , it didn't appear


Maybe it's being reshot.


----------



## Reno (Jul 16, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm liking the poster very much



After the beautiful old school art work by Drew Struzan for all the other Star Wars posters I'm finding this Photoshop job fucking ugly.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2016)

Here's Felicity talking about the Jubilee Line or something. I can't really bear to watch her - the pain from the swooning is too much Felicity Jones on filming Star Wars: Rogue One - BBC News


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good clip thanks !


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm fucking loving the Stormtroopers on a beach shots


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like they are just missing a flower necklace or a rubber ring.


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Looks like they are just missing a flower necklace or a rubber ring.


You may dispense with such pleasantries, citizen. We're here to deal with rebel scum.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 16, 2016)

They have found an even more wretched hive of scum and villany.

Who knew it would be Malaga.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2016)

So no trailer at the final session - "Future Filmmakers" - Rian Johnson (Director Ep.VIII), Chris Miller & Phil Lord (joint directors, untitled Han Solo movie), Kathleen Kennedy, Kiri Hart and Pablo Hidalgo (all Lucasfilm)

We did get the official casting of Alden Eherenreich as the young Han Solo. He then appeared on stage.

John Boyega turned up, as did Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher (both had their dogs in-tow)
SWCE 2016: Future Filmmaker Discussion Liveblog | StarWars.com

Had a great three days at Celebration. Not many actors from TFA (if you exclude Carrie and Mark), but Daisy showed up on the Thursday night (before the show opened).

The queueing was monumental, but turning up around 6am would get you any wristbands you wanted (max. 2 panels per person). As we're only a couple of miles from Excel, we could dive out of bed at 5:30am, be in the queue for 6am and back home by 06:45. Then head in an hour before our first session of the day.

We managed to not splurge on merch, restricting ourselves to a single item(!), albeit a pricey signed and framed print - linky

The atmosphere was great; so many great cosplayers, very visible anti-discrimination stance, lots kids having the time of their lives.

Lots of photos, unedited and some are a bit blurry - Star Wars Celebration Europe 2016
Rogue One costumes and models exhibit  - Star Wars: Rogue One costumes at Celebration Europe 2016

Here's a photo of the queue to enter the Rogue One panel on Friday afternoon, 45 minutes before it was due to start. Everyone in this queue had already queued until 6am that morning to get a wristband so they could get in to the panel.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 7, 2016)

New trailer due on the 11/08/2016?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

Erm... Why is there a Deathtrooper holding a Stormtrooper doll in his hand?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)

Could it belong to a key character, when young?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2016)

Deathtroopers? Are they the ones who could actually hit a dead donkey's are with the flat side of a banjo?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2016)

I think they decided that the empire as fascist message was too subtle so decided to include Space SS


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Erm... Why is there a Deathtrooper holding a Stormtrooper doll in his hand?



voodoo


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2016)

also I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to this or not. Allegedly there will be battlefield vader cos that was in one of the recent comics. I'm in if there is battlefield vader Force pwning everyone


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> also I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to this or not. Allegedly there will be battlefield vader cos that was in one of the recent comics. I'm in if there is battlefield vader Force pwning everyone


When news of the reshooting emerged a couple of months ago, rumor had it that at least one of the reshoots had to do with Vader's antics. Apparently in one scene he laid waste to an entire unit of rebels in under a minute in a rather gruesome manner. Unfortunately Disney thought it was unsuitable for a family studio like theirs, much to the despair of the film's director.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

New trailer tomorrow, btw. There was a trailer teaser released today, showing all of three seconds of new footage


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> When news of the reshooting emerged a couple of months ago, rumor had it that at least one of the reshoots had to do with Vader's antics. Apparently in one scene he laid waste to an entire unit of rebels in under a minute in a rather gruesome manner. Unfortunately Disney thought it was unsuitable for a family studio like theirs, much to the despair of the film's director.


that fucking mouse


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2016)

also trailers for trailers is proper last days of Rome stuff


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> that fucking mouse


In Italian, they use the same word for 'rat' and 'mouse'. 

So in Italy that fucking mouse is "Mickey the rat".


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> also trailers for trailers is proper last days of Rome stuff


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 12, 2016)

Oooooh!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2016)

looking good


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking very good indeed. But I wanted more Vader, damn it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> Looking very good indeed. But I wanted more Vader, damn it!


Nah, that was enough. Trailers that show you all of the sodding film are shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2016)

im not sure Vader will be in it a great deal tbh


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> im not sure Vader will be in it a great deal tbh


Just hoping he gets more screen time than Luke did in The Force Awakens....


----------



## Reno (Aug 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> im not sure Vader will be in it a great deal tbh



..and he shouldn't be, they already put him centre stage in the prequels and look how that turned out. Better to return him to being a more shadowy character.



Lazy Llama said:


> Just hoping he gets more screen time than Luke did in The Force Awakens....


Wasn't the whole idea to build towards his character for the next official Star Wars film ? They killed off Han Solo, so Luke will move centre stage in the next one.

These films need to move away from being fan service where you get your favourite classic characters front, right and centre. They have to work on their own terms and develop the new characters more.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not a fan of downer endings for the sake of it, but I do hope this ends with Vader slaughtering our heroes just as they manage to get the plans to Leia.

Some of the shots in that trailer look great, Gareth Edwards knows how to pull off a visual, hopefully the story and characters match up.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)

That looks great! Looking forward to this.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just hoping he gets more screen time than Luke did in The Force Awakens....


Well you can hear him breathe in the trailer... that's already more dialogue that Luke had.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Oooooh!



OK I'm in like fucking flynn. Disney has me by the balls now don't they? every SW films getting watched

. interesting bits- Jedi bloke. Who will almost certainly be killed by Vader. And the rocket launcher/At-At interaction. Also, did that star destroyer shimmer out of a cloaking device? crossing the streams here people!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> OK I'm in like fucking flynn. Disney has me by the balls now don't they? every SW films getting watched
> 
> . interesting bits- Jedi bloke. Who will almost certainly be killed by Vader. And the rocket launcher/At-At interaction. Also, did that star destroyer shimmer out of a cloaking device? crossing the streams here people!



Wasn't is just coming out of a shadow?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> OK I'm in like fucking flynn. Disney has me by the balls now don't they? every SW films getting watched
> 
> . interesting bits- Jedi bloke. Who will almost certainly be killed by Vader. And the rocket launcher/At-At interaction. Also, did that star destroyer shimmer out of a cloaking device? crossing the streams here people!



There has been some speculation around this, with the planet _Jeddah_ apparently being a place of special importance to the Jedi, a place of pilgrimage. This could be the planet upon which we appear to see some of the action taking place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2016)

Reno said:


> ..and he shouldn't be, they already put him centre stage in the prequels and look how that turned out


he wasn't vader then was he? He was Anakin Skywalker. This is pointed out when Ben Kenobi gives his (pretty shit) excuse for saying Luke's father was dead. In a sense the thing he became murdered the man he was. To say vader was centre stage just aint true


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2016)

Donnie Yen


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not sure I've seen a TIE fighter before with hover/ vertical take-off capabilities, but that shot in the trailer looked so fucking cool I'm not going to complain about it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> I'm not sure I've seen a TIE fighter before with hover/ vertical take-off capabilities, but that shot in the trailer looked so fucking cool I'm not going to complain about it.


I thought the idea was that they are cheap mass produced and have only the twin ion engines and weapons. Not even a shield. Relying on numbers to make the bad news happen. But yes I think they got away with it. Perhaps it will be revealed as some sort of modified TIE, like Vaders snazzy model.


----------



## Reno (Aug 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he wasn't vader then was he? He was Anakin Skywalker. This is pointed out when Ben Kenobi gives his (pretty shit) excuse for saying Luke's father was dead. In a sense the thing he became murdered the man he was. To say vader was centre stage just aint true


That's splitting hairs for nerds. In any case, to put Vader centre stage is dramatically a bad move in any incarnation. Just because one finds a villain interesting doesn't mean they have to be in a film loads. Less is more


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2016)

Reno said:


> That's splitting hairs for nerds. In any case, to put Vader centre stage is dramatically a bad move in any incarnation.


true (not the first bit, its central to the character) but the 'less is more' for a true baddie can agree with. I just want rto see him in a massive battle, theres a scope for battles in star wars- hoth is the legend (down't mention endor). Looks like from the trailer there will be some good set piece battles


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Also, did that star destroyer shimmer out of a cloaking device? crossing the streams here people!



nah, coming out of the shadow of the Death Star


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2016)

The international trailer has been released. It contains a tiny bit of new footage, but also a very interesting hint/tease about Jyn Erso's family background


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2016)

And someone with too much time in their hands has reimagined the ESB trailer based on Rogue One's trailer


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

while we wait for the december main event, check this. Its the best fan film I have ever seen. In story, in pathos, in cinema grade production values. Whoever made this has a careeer ahead of them I should think:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

For some reason when the Rogue One noise started I was under the impression it was going to a tv show.....

Am I just being wishful or was there talk of making a star wars universe tv show with all new characters?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 19, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> For some reason when the Rogue One noise started I was under the impression it was going to a tv show.....
> 
> Am I just being wishful or was there talk of making a star wars universe tv show with all new characters?


You'r not confusing it with the rebels cartoon are you?

Mind you I think their are often rumours flying around, most with no basis in reality.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

emanymton said:


> You'r not confusing it with the rebels cartoon are you?
> 
> Mind you I think their are often rumours flying around, most with no basis in reality.



Just did a bit of searching. There was a live action show called Star Wars Underworld being talked up by Lucas and co....but Disney seem to have killed it off...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 19, 2016)

There have been recent conversations between Disney and ABC about a possible Star Wars TV series - ‘Star Wars’ TV Series Still a Possibility, Per ABC Boss: ‘We Have Had Conversations’


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> while we wait for the december main event, check this. Its the best fan film I have ever seen. In story, in pathos, in cinema grade production values. Whoever made this has a careeer ahead of them I should think:




It's rather good. It's almost brilliant. A few minor quibbles but yeah, I agree - great talent behind this.


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2016)

Ooohhh... New droid unveiled. An Imperial R-2 unit!







http://jalopnik.com/another-rogue-one-droid-has-been-revealed-and-its-an-r2-1786021873


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2016)

hopefully they'll have one of the assasin droids from the comics as well.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 2, 2016)

T & P said:


> Ooohhh... New droid unveiled. An Imperial R-2 unit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's basically just R2 in a gimp suit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, alright!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2016)

actual goosebumps


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 13, 2016)

I stopped at 1:37 because I don't want to see too much of it. . . but this could be the best SW film yet. . .


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 13, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I stopped at 1:37 because I don't want to see too much of it. . . but this could be the best SW film yet. . .



Looks darker than Force Awakens, might just top it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2016)

looks like far more of a War film and this is a good thing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

Wowsers


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 13, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


>




Well, that certainly provoked a stirring in the undergrowth. I think I won't watch any further trailers though - I feel I've already seen enough of the plot.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think i did a sex wee


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)

2.04. Vader!


----------



## emanymton (Oct 14, 2016)

Didn't seem all that special to me, and some of the dialogue was pretty cringe inducing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2016)

Star Wars dialogue has never been Shakespeare....let's face it.


----------



## Cid (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, but that was pretty dire even by SW standards... And with mediocre delivery. That said I really like the general look of it.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 14, 2016)

Just had a thought -


Spoiler: theory



Now that it appears from the trailer that Jyn Erso's father has helped (or more likely been forced to help) build the Death Star, is it possible he built in a _small thermal exhaust port_ as a failsafe and this is the key information they end up stealing (not the plans, but the vulnerability)?



That would tie in nicely I feel.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, I had the same thought...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 14, 2016)

Is it the first death star?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## magneze (Oct 14, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Just had a thought -
> 
> **************
> 
> That would tie in nicely I feel.


I think it's so likely you are correct, you might want to hide it behind a spoiler code.

But it'd be a nice touch, and also add credibility to a major plot device in A New Hope. So I hope you're right


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> I think it's so likely you are correct, you might want to hide it behind a spoiler code.
> 
> But it'd be a nice touch, and also add credibility to a major plot device in A New Hope. So I hope you're right



I did think about that but as it's speculation I thought fuck it. 

Will edit tho just in case and hopefully come back here smug on December 17th


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2016)

So we've got Forrest Whitaker, Donny Yuen and Mads Mikkleson?

Fuckin hell.


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2016)

Liking this poster...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2016)

don't fuck it up, Don't Fuck It Up...



*shakes fist at the sky*


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2016)

They couldn't possibly fuck up a prequel, surely


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2016)

Really looking forward to this, even more than episode eight!


.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really looking forward to this, even more than episode eight!
> 
> 
> .


Me too. I just hope Disney hasn't watered it down too much.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> Me too. I just hope Disney hasn't watered it down too much.



Agreed.


.


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2016)

Could be just a marketing ploy to quash concerns about the reshoots, but there have been a few articles recently emphasising how different this will be from the standard SW films and how big a mark Gareth Edwards has made on the film.

This sounds interesting:
Force touch: why the effects in Star Wars: Rogue One will be like nothing we've seen before


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2016)

T & P said:


> Could be just a marketing ploy to quash concerns about the reshoots, but there have been a few articles recently emphasising how different this will be from the standard SW films and how big a mark Gareth Edwards has made on the film.
> 
> This sounds interesting:
> Force touch: why the effects in Star Wars: Rogue One will be like nothing we've seen before


This is the really exciting bit for me: "...speaking at an event at Pinewood Studios to mark the start of a partnership between grooming brand Gillette and the Star Wars franchise."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2016)

Santino said:


> This is the really exciting bit for me: "...speaking at an event at Pinewood Studios to mark the start of a partnership between grooming brand Gillette and the Star Wars franchise."



A razor styled like a mini light-sabre that lights up and does the light-sabre sound with every stroke?!


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 2, 2016)

Gillette - Wookie Edition


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


>



now we know what luke will use to get rid of his divorce-beard in the later film


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 2, 2016)

I presumed he'd be using his newly-returned light sabre.  Very, very carefully.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> A razor styled like a mini light-sabre that lights up and does the light-sabre sound with every stroke?!


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 2, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> I presumed he'd be using his newly-returned light sabre.  Very, very carefully.


Gillette saber.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Gillette - Wookie Edition


if you use a blunt bic you can involuntarily do a wookie roar


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2016)

good short here, above average. I think there is rules about how long a fan film you can make without fread lawyers breathing down yer neck cos I haven't seen one longer than 20 mins iirc


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2016)

Found a TV spot for Rogue One on YouTube that has about 2 seconds of new footage, including a cool-looking battle scene










Yes, I am that sad.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2016)

Weapons test!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 21, 2016)

Tickets booked for the Friday night. 

Local Odeon IMAX didn't have any "Gallery" tickets so went for the Everyman instead. First world problems.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Tickets booked for the Friday night.
> 
> Local Odeon IMAX didn't have any "Gallery" tickets so went for the Everyman instead. First world problems.


Talk about first world problems. My gf and my best mate who are both as SW keen as I am want to see this on 3D. I fucking hate 3D. Will have to spend £20+ to watch it at the IMAX only to go by myself later and watch it properly.

Apparently early projections of ticket sales are very positive.  Not that I give much of a fuck about the financial side of it, mind.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2016)

Final, really-this-time final trailer relased today. Starting to get a bit excited about this tbh


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 25, 2016)

insider rumours have reached me that the crew think it's better than empire...


----------



## Cid (Nov 26, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> insider rumours have reached me that the crew think it's better than empire...



Even the seagulls edit?


----------



## Santino (Nov 26, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> insider rumours have reached me that the crew think it's better than empire...


FILMMAKERS CLAIM FILM THEY MADE IS GOOD


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 26, 2016)

Santino said:


> FILMMAKERS CLAIM FILM THEY MADE IS GOOD


TBF it's better than the usual bitching that goes on about the industry


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you ever look at io9.com - don't. Because there is a big fucking spoiler for Rogue One in the headline for one of their stories.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> If you ever look at io9.com - don't. Because there is a big fucking spoiler for Rogue One in the headline for one of their stories.



Do they fail to blow up the Deathstar?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Do they fail to blow up the Deathstar?


I would never joke about such serious matters.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> If you ever look at io9.com - don't. Because there is a big fucking spoiler for Rogue One in the headline for one of their stories.


Other papers are reporting it too (if it is what I think you're referring to). I found it accidentally but it had been reported widely about a year ago and I suspected it would happen here.

Not a plot spoiler per se, but I'd imagine it'll come as a pleasant surprise to many.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2016)

its fairly obvious anyway when you consider:



Spoiler: stuff



that cunt in the white cape is in control of the death star build. We know that by new hope moff 'plannet killer' tarkin is the commander. Makes sense that moff would appear in this. Just a shame the OG aint alive to play him


I can imagine some spoiler haters having a rage fit over that io9 headline though


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> insider rumours have reached me that the crew think it's better than empire...



Yeah I'll believe that when I see it...


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2016)

Tickets booked for the 18th , must stay away from internet's from the 16th


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2016)

Rogue One getting rave reviews from those who attended the world premiere last night 

The first reactions to Rogue One are in


----------



## Balbi (Dec 11, 2016)

Once again living in the future means I'll be seeing the film at 12:01 AM on the 15th, which is 11am on the 14th for most people on here.

So, if I start posting on this thread at about 1:30pm on Wednesday - THPOILERTH


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2016)

You lucky sod.

I'm Watching it on the 22nd with my son and pals (who will dress up as Stormtroopers).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2016)

Balbi said:


> Once again living in the future means I'll be seeing the film at 12:01 AM on the 15th, which is 11am on the 14th for most people on here.
> 
> So, if I start posting on this thread at about 1:30pm on Wednesday - THPOILERTH




create SPOILER thread perhaps ?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 12, 2016)

Just found out I've won a pair of tickets to see it at the BFI IMAX tomorrow. Yeah, Tuesday. Ha! Suck it Kiwis!  

If things go to schedule, we should get out just in time to go see The Human League at the Royal Festival Hall which we also have tickets for.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just found out I've won a pair of tickets to see it at the BFI IMAX tomorrow. Yeah, Tuesday. Ha! Suck it Kiwis!
> 
> If things go to schedule, we should get out just in time to go see The Human League at the Royal Festival Hall which we also have tickets for.


Star wars film, Human League.
You're like a time traveller to 1980.

Findus Crispy Pancake for tea before you go?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 12, 2016)

Bonfirelight said:


> Star wars film, Human League.
> You're like a time traveller to 1980.
> 
> Findus Crispy Pancake for tea before you go?


Nah, will be too busy with my ZX Spectrum.... 

(Technically, that'd be 1982 but I don't have a ZX80.....)


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just found out I've won a pair of tickets to see it at the BFI IMAX tomorrow. Yeah, Tuesday. Ha! Suck it Kiwis!
> 
> If things go to schedule, we should get out just in time to go see The Human League at the Royal Festival Hall which we also have tickets for.


I'll trade you. Getting bored of my home anyway.


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2016)

Reviews out, consensus fairly positive 

But avoid the Telegraph. Big spoiler revealed within the first couple of paragraphs without as much as a warning. I had suspected as much, but still...


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 13, 2016)

at a guess its it about Rey's parentage


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> at a guess its it about Rey's parentage


No, more like about cameo appearances. So not a major twist per se, but still...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 13, 2016)

The preview that I won tickets to turned out to be a "special fan screening", effectively the UK premiere, livecast around the world, with most of the major cast plus director and producer doing a Q&A before.

And our seats were in the front row. OMFG! Forest Whitaker and the other cast members were about 5 feet from us as they walked up to the stage.

The movie - fucking awesome! Just great, beginning to end. Gareth Edwards has done a fantastic job.
There were a couple of bits I didn't really like but I'll leave those until everyone has had a chance to see it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad to hear you enjoyed it


----------



## treefrog (Dec 14, 2016)

Off to the midnight screening in a couple of hours!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2016)

over to the spoiler thread with Lazy Llama then


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 14, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> over to the spoiler thread with Lazy Llama then


_must ...not...click _


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure if I can last til Saturday. Mate is off to a _6 am_ screening tomorrow


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 14, 2016)

So is my cousin


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> So is my cousin



That's dedication. I'd be too grumbly at that time of the morning!


----------



## treefrog (Dec 14, 2016)

Nearly 3am here, just back. Absolutely loved it, better than TFA.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 15, 2016)

Getting a ferry to Koh Samui to see it  2.5 hr ferry... watch film, eat McDonalds, watch it again, sleep, 8am ferry back to Koh Tao to start a course


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2016)

Good work Kanda , next month too probsbly be able to watch it in a bar out there


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 15, 2016)

This has a glowing review from the New Statesman

Think I'll check it this w/e as an Xmas present shopping distraction.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2016)

My cousin who is the biggest 44 year old SW fan i know has just got back and texted me saying its ' Absolutely amazing '


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2016)

Going to see it tomorrow at screen in oxted, so I can have a coffee out of proper china whilst I watch


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2016)

although I'm going on Sunday I'm very tempted to try and get to see it before then , which maybe hard as its only showing at one place on the island with only 2 showings a day


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 15, 2016)

The entire script was on the internet months ago wasn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2016)

not that ive heard of but i wouldnt want to read the script anyways


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 15, 2016)

Saw it last night and thought it was great, not without it's faults but I think it's the best Star Wars film since the original trilogy. I want to go see it again already.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh, just checked, it was actually the script for the next proper one in the series, not this one. Might not be real anyway.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 20, 2016)

star wars merchandise death grip vortex  

That reminds me, The mrs asked me to get her a Joy Division Oven Glove for xmas


----------



## Kesher (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure whether to see it in 3D or 2D


----------



## Spod (Dec 20, 2016)

First half was boring but the end was good. Nice joining up of the stories and some great action from a certain baddie


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2016)

The first 30 mins was a mess. Rushed, poorly edited, as if they were trying to get an hour of back story squeezed in to half the time.

Once the pace slowed a bit ot began to be more enjoyable.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2016)

I thought it was great, but i think i was buoyed by a fantastic ending. I almost welled up a bit the ending was so good.

However, a young friend of mine (not in the Dave Nice way) who is not really invested so much in ep4-6 from childhood merely thought it was good, not great, and preferred ep7


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2016)

I place it 4th in The Star Wars Canon

Empire
New Hope
Force Awakens
Rogue One


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 21, 2016)

Jedi
Sith
Clones
Menace


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2016)

I rate Star Wars: Rebels higher than the prequels

Ezra is a massive prick but you've got a sassy twi'lek ship pilot, a blind jedi fugitive, a mandalorian crewmember and some big lump from an oppresed species that I can't remember. 

its getting good now as well, the darksaber is in it and Darth Maul.

Fuckit I'll rate computer game Star Wars: Knights of The Old Rebuplic over the prequels


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I rate Star Wars: Rebels higher than the prequels
> 
> Ezra is a massive prick but you've got a sassy twi'lek ship pilot, a blind jedi fugitive, a mandalorian crewmember and some big lump from an oppresed species that I can't remember.
> 
> ...



Kyle Katarn's arc in the Dark Forces/Jedi Knight series was more convincing than the prequels handling of Vader


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2017)

Tried to watch this twice now. I just can't make it to the end. It just goes on and on and is rather bland.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I rate Star Wars: Rebels higher than the prequels
> 
> Ezra is a massive prick but you've got a sassy twi'lek ship pilot, a blind jedi fugitive, a mandalorian crewmember and some big lump from an oppresed species that I can't remember.
> 
> ...



To be fair, that isn't saying much! I'm not a huge fan of 'Rebels' - the sooner it ends the better.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2017)

The extra features to appear in the Blu-ray have just been revealed. Alas, no deleted scenes.


*A Rogue Idea* – Hear how ILM’s John Knoll came up with the movie’s concept – and why it’s the right film to launch the Star Wars stand-alone films.

*Jyn: The Rebel* – Get to know Rogue One’s defiant, resourceful survivor, and hear what it was like for Felicity Jones to bring her to life onscreen.

*Cassian: The Spy* – Diego Luna shares insights into his complex, driven character, who becomes a hero through selflessness, perseverance and passion.

*K-2SO: The Droid* – Explore the development of this reprogrammed Imperial droid, from initial pitch and character design through Alan Tudyk’s performance.

*Baze & Chirrut: Guardians of the Whills* – Go deeper into the relationship between these two very different characters, with Chinese superstars Jiang Wen and Donnie Yen.

*Bodhi & Saw: The Pilot & The Revolutionary* – Forest Whitaker and Riz Ahmed reflect on Saw Gerrera, the broken Rebel leader, and Bodhi Rook, the Imperial pilot who defects.

*The Empire* – Meet a dangerous new Imperial adversary…and cross paths once more with the most iconic villain of all time.

*Visions of Hope: The Look of “Rogue One”* – The filmmakers describe the challenges and thrills of developing a bold new look for the movie that can fit within the world of the original trilogy.

*The Princess & The Governor* – See what it took to bring the vibrant young princess of “_Star Wars_: A New Hope” – as well as one of her most memorable foes – back to the screen.

*Epilogue: The Story Continues* – Filmmakers and cast celebrate Rogue One’s premiere and look forward into the future, to the Star Wars stories yet to be told.

*Rogue Connections* – Uncover Easter eggs and film facts hidden throughout the movie that connect “Rogue One” to the _Star Wars_ universe.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 23, 2017)

UK release for DVD/BR/Digital is 10th April.

US is 24th March for online, April 4th for physical.

Way to give the pirates first dibs, guys. Two weeks between US online release and UK physical...


----------



## Bungle73 (May 5, 2017)

Have you seen this? Stick it on in a VR headset and you're transported into the cockpit of an X-Wing Fighter, complete with battles and flying past Star Destroyers and the Death Star! Only lasts a couple of minutes, but it's very cool!


----------

